# What size skillet do you use in your masterbuilt XL mod?



## ryand0818 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I am planning on sitting a cast iron skillet on top of the provided chip tray for my Masterbuilt XL using wood chunks (I have read that a good amount of people on here have used this method successfully).  Does anyone have a suggestion for a good sized skillet diameter?


----------



## gbhammbone (Jul 22, 2013)

I believe mine is an 8 inch I picked up at Wally World.


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 23, 2013)

8" camp lodge cast iron pan..i got mine from target when they were on sale for $8..normally theyre in the $25-$30 range here.


----------



## jay1340 (Feb 21, 2014)

The bigger the skillet the more heat retention you get for if you need to open the door. I use a 12". Fits inside the original chip pan with about an inch to inch and half gap all the way around allowing the heat to also rise around the skillet. Smokes just fine!!


----------



## toddmog (Feb 21, 2014)

I have the two door instead of the XL and bought an 8" Lodge from Walmart for around $10.


----------



## shinny (Feb 21, 2014)

I used the 8" also.


----------



## ragman (Feb 22, 2014)

Check out your thrift stores, I purchased mine for $1.99. Just picked up another one for $3.99 to use in the house( cornbread )

Larry


----------



## cmayna (Feb 22, 2014)

I guess the 8"  is governed by the chip tray?


----------



## jay1340 (Feb 22, 2014)

The 12" cast iron skillet fits in the chip tray with about an inch to inch and half to spare. So it sits down inside the tray but up on the ledges. Smokes just fine, no need to bend them down, cut them out, or weld them down, just leave them the way they are.

On the Masterbuilt XL

As for the 2 doors, I've no idea!


----------



## shoeru (Aug 16, 2014)

I used my smoker for the first time last week, about a 13 hour smoke for a brisket, used the cast iron pan for the chips.  Worked great, but when I looked at my cast iron pan it was cracked, any reason why this might have happened?


----------



## kb3ejw14 (Oct 27, 2016)

Shoe Ru,my 12" pan cracked as well.I don't know why but the crack hasn't changed so I just keep using it.


----------



## miller51 (Oct 27, 2016)

That's a great idea, I never thought of cast iron, and they make all different shapes and sizes so just looking around, you could have lots of different options for lots of different varieties of smokers.


----------



## r2 builders (Nov 2, 2016)

I tried an 8" and a 10" 
The wood in the 10" seemed to last longer.
I also removed the chip pan and put a cookie rack on top of the burner.
The rack is about the size of the chamber.
This gives me room to move the skillet around without it hanging up on the burner. 
Masterbuilt 30" two door propane smoker


----------

